# Dairy Industry Say Don't Panic



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hispanic Panic?

Regards, Mike

http://www.milkbusiness.com/article/hispanic-panic


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

One of my pet peeves. Do it legal or don't at all.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

hillside hay said:


> One of my pet peeves. Do it legal or don't at all.


Exactly...

The only thing worse than no enforcement is selective enforcement.

I once knew a cotton gin operator that lost everything due to "selective enforcement". Now, anybody who's EVER been around a cotton gin knows that virtually the entire workforce is made of immigrants, most of whom are almost assuredly undocumented. Now, the previous longtime owner of this old gin we'd been using (because he was about the cheapest on ginning rates in the country), old man Graham, decided to sell out. The guy who bought it, Driver, came in and was actually making improvements and much-needed repairs, while still keeping very competitive ginning rates. I think there was some bad blood over the purchase-- there was a gin right behind Graham's that was run by some BTO's who (IIRC) wanted to buy the gin out for a song from Graham, and Driver came in and offered more for it, so of course he sold it to Driver.

The Drivers were really nice folks. The ginning was cheap, but the turnout and turnaround was better than it had been, because they were replacing a lot of worn-out stuff and doing maintenance to keep the gin running at a good clip, and things were improving. They even called my grandmother and told us to swing by their place one day-- they were giving all their customer's a Thanksgiving turkey or ham as a "thanks for your business" type thing. We stopped in one Sunday on the way home from church-- they weren't handing out any of those 8 pound "glorified chicken" size turkeys or hams either... these were like 20 pound butterballs or big ol smoked hams... the kind that don't hardly fit in a cooler!

The next year, come ginning time, we stopped in one day to visit a bit before picking season commenced. Come to find out the gin was locked up tight. Apparently the owners of the gin next door had turned them in for "illegals" and the INS did a raid, found a bunch of illegals on the payroll, and promptly shut them down. In the ensuing brouhaha, the Drivers ended up with so much in fines and legal fees that they lost everything. The gin was seized for a time and shut down, and they ended up losing their home and everything.

The gin remained shut down for a year or two, and then was finally sold and moved-- to Tampico, Mexico, where it was reassembled and is still probably ginning cotton south of the border in Mexico. The other jerks are still there... SSDD, same as always... nobody working in the gin itself speaks English, except usually the honcho running the press and overseeing the crew. We had ginned with them before, but they were real turds to do business with so we quit ginning with them.

INS and the whole "illegal" debate is a scam, like everything else in the gubmint... it's a sideshow with winners and losers, and so long as *the right people* win, it goes on forever...

Later! OL J R


----------

